

Are Businesses Refusing to Hire the Unemployed? - gatsby
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/money_co/2011/02/unemployment-discrimination.html

======
us
I don't know about other businesses, but for me, unemployed or not, degreed or
not, I am willing to hire anyone who is talented at what they do. The problem
is finding the right talent and the right fit that benefits both the employer
and the employee (at least in startup culture).

